# International power question



## ahsanford (May 6, 2017)

Headed to Europe from the US before too long. I may just bring two fully charged batteries for my 5D3 and call it good. But someone please remind me -- if I wanted to use my (US plug version) Canon battery charger, do I use...


A simple plug adaptor (because the charger itself is a form of transformer)


A simple plug adaptor + a transformer

Int'l travel is usually just a laptop / iDevice sort of charging proposition for me, and those have in-line transformers, so I've rarely had this come up. Just wanted to make sure I avoid calamity appropriately if I did bring the charger.

Thx,
A


----------



## Lurker (May 7, 2017)

Look at the tech specs section of your camera manual. If the charger came with the camera look in the camera manual. You should find something like:

Battery Charger CG-580
. . .
Rated input:
100 - 240 V AC (50/60 Hz)
. . .

In this case all you should need are the plug adapters. The unit automatically adapts to the power supply.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 7, 2017)

The US chargers come in wall wart style rather than with a power cord. I personally would not be wanting to put a adaptor on one of these to use with 220V. The chargers with a power cord are safer to use that way.

The gray market cameras come with that style of charger, so only a different power cord is needed for different countries. I wish the US models came that way, but Canon saves a dollar by using the integrated plug.


----------



## eosuser1234 (May 7, 2017)

I have recently had success when using USB chargers for my LP-E6N and LP-E17. They charge two batteries at the same time. Great for traveling, and if I lose one, only $12 to replace, while the original canon one is around $50.
They have charged the batteries up to full no problem. 

I avoid 3rd party batteries, but have had luck with the chargers.


----------



## sanj (May 7, 2017)

No transformer required. Most electronics these days adapt to 110 or 220v. No problem. You just need to be able to plug into to socket.


----------



## lion rock (May 7, 2017)

I used the original 5DIII and 7DII battery chargers in Japan, 100V; Scotland, 220V; Hong Kong, 220/240V; New Zealand, 220V all with a wall adaptor only. The charger accepts the range of voltages and charged the batteries with no issue.
I have a "universal" wall adaptor plus a 1-to-3 connector so I can have 3 devices (iPad, iPhone, PowerBook or charger) plugged into the wall at the same time.
-r


----------



## ahsanford (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone.

- A


----------



## Otara (May 7, 2017)

To be absolutely sure, on the canon charger it should say '110-240V' somewhere, that way you know for sure you're fine with non-US voltages.

I love the USB chargers too, smaller to carry, can even be charged with a portable powerbank when no mains available.


----------



## sanj (May 7, 2017)

Otara said:


> To be absolutely sure, on the canon charger it should say '110-240V' somewhere, that way you know for sure you're fine with non-US voltages.
> 
> I love the USB chargers too, smaller to carry, can even be charged with a portable powerbank when no mains available.



No need to double check.


----------

